# Onan 2.8KW Fix/Adjust Rhythmic Surging....Youtube



## MaineBob (Nov 19, 2014)

I have an Onan 2.8 KW generator in a 1994 RoadTrek Dodge RV that hasn't been run much. With a 1/4th tank (main engin tank ...the minimum needed to run the generator), I added "Seafoam" added 5 gallons then ran it for about an hour. It runs with this rhythmic surging... reduces a bit with a load, an electric box heater (1.5KW).

To clearly show this, I made this short 37second Youtube video to save on "a thousand words" to show what is happening.

youtu.be/CMmyOSSy8HQ

Because I haven't yet made 5 posts, I can't make a link... hopefully
the actual url for cut and past will work for you now.

Notice when I push on the choke lever part way that the engine smooths out. Push too far and it floods the engine causing dark exhaust smoke, back off and it runs smooth. Let go and its back to rhythmic surging. BTW I am 200 feet above sea level and the temperature now is 38F. 

*How can I fix this?*

Thanks.
Bob O
mainebob


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The link works as long as you remove the "." in tu.be ...

The low speed/idle circuit in the carburetor is restricted. The carburetor may need to be removed to get it clean, but you can try a quick fix that works sometimes. 

Remove the adjustment screw on the side of the carburetor and spray some carburetor cleaner in the opening. Sometimes (although rare) this will force the restriction out of the pickup tube and into the float bowl and the engine will start running correctly. 

If that does not work, then the carburetor will need to be removed and cleaned thoroughly.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------

